# ARES doble capa. Usar solo Necks y no pins de componentes.



## luisgorris (Jun 13, 2011)

Estoy intentando hacer pcb's algo complicadillos de doble capa pero hay un problema que seguro os habeis encontrado.

Si el PCB es de doble capa y esta todo hecho sin componentes SMD, isis te usa las patillas de algunos componentes pasa pasar de una cara a otra.
La mayoria de componentes no se pueden soldar por arriba (zocalos de integrados, condensadores electrolicitos, conectores, reles, leds...) y para hacer que isis te cree un nuevo neck sin usar los componentes se puede hacer lo siguiente:

Poner los pads de los componentes cuyos pins no queremos que use como cambio de cara SOLO en la cara inferior.

El sistema funciona, solo que cuando rutea la cara superior, algunas pistas pasan por encima de lo orificios de estos pads dando error.

Lo he probado todo: aisalar componentes, cambiar la normas de diseño, las separaciones pads-trace, incluso aislar los pins dibujando rectangulos en la capa "keepout" pero en este ultimo caso no  rutea ninguna de las caras (lógico) y en los otros casos sigue pasando por encima de los orificios o muy cerca de ellos (peligro de que fluya el estaño por capilaridad y se cortocircuite).

En fin.. ¿que es os ocurre? (no vale decir..."usa SMD").

gracias!


----------



## Belgi (Jun 14, 2011)

A Lo Mejor No Lo Entendi
Pero Has Probado Cuando Colocas Tus Componentes En La Hoja De Trabajo De Ares
Y Ticas En Component Mode Cuando Te Lo Colocas En La Hoja De Trabajo 
Que Es Cuando Ya Te Marca Las Rutas De Connexiones Entre Ambos 
Te Da La opcion De Cambiarlo Ticando Encima Con El Raton Derecho 
Por Lo Que Se Abrira Un Menu Donde Pone Change Layer 
Ahi Veras Que Te Da La Opcion De Component Sice O Bien Solder Sice 
Es Decir Que Te Colocas El Componente Por La Otra Cara 
Y Ahora Es Cuando Ruteas Con El AutoRouter


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola. siento el retraso, me gustaria haber conectado antes pero me resultó imposible. Es muy urgentge para mi solucionar este problema.
No es lo que comentas en tu post. El problema no esta en que capa colocas el componene, sino por donde pasan las pistas.



como ves.. es el circuito anterior ha hecho casi lo que queria: no usar pads de componentes para pasar de una cara a otra, sin embargo, las pistas de una cara pasan por encima de los agujeros. Como verás, he cambiando el tamaño de los agujeros (mas grandes) y aun asi pasa por encima..no los tiene en cuenta. Lo unico que ares evita, son las pistas o pads de cobre y si se las pones en ambas caras, evidentemente usa pads de componentes para pasar de una cara a otra (que es lo que no quiero).

ah! el circuito no hace nada (no lo hagais). Es una prueba para el rutado.

espero vuestra ayuda.
gracias!!!!

Bueno... me respondo a mi mismo. conseguido!!!



como veis, ahora ninguna pista pasa por encima de los pads de componentes!!!
hay que usar padstack colocandolos encima de los pins (desgraciadamente uno a uno) y definiendolos para que aparezca el cobre solo en la capa superior.
No ha podido terminar el rutado pero he conseguido lo que queria.


----------



## chulipity (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola luisgorris,

Solo quería preguntarte como configuraste el padstack, lo que pasa es que yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema que tu tenias, cambié todos mis pads a padstack, y en la parte de top coper lo configuré como "none" y solo puse el pad correspondiente en "bottom copper" que es la que estoy utilizando, sin embargo a la hora de routear me siguen pasando las pistas de Top encima de los hoyos en Bottom, serías tan amable de explicarme como configuraste estos pads.

Te lo voy a agradecer mucho.

Saludos

Atte.

Chulipity


----------



## luisgorris (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola y gracias por tu interes.

Para evitar que las pistas pasen por encima de los pads en pcbs de doble capa yo uso este truco:

1.- poner los pads de los componentes (solo los pads, no los componentes) que solo se pueden soldar por una cara en la cara inferior (zocalos de integrados, cond. electroliticos...)

2.- poner los pads de los componentes que se pueden soldar por las dos caras en ambas caras.

3.- usar "padstack mode" y crear el modelo o los modelos de pads que hemos usado para los componentes que solo se pueden soldar por una car:a de esta manera:
type: drill
top side->copper: el tamaño deseado
top side->resist:el mismo que el anterior.
top side->mask: none (no se puede modificar)
bottom size: todas en none
inner layer: dejalas todas como est

ahora, poner estos "padstacks" uno a uno (esto es un rollo),..en TODOS los pads de los componentes que solo se pueden soldar por una cara. tener cuidado porque cada uno es detectado como conflicto y si pones uno entre medio de los dos creando un verdadero conflicto no lo sabras!!!

ahora dale a enrutar....cuando termine, tendras un monton de conflictos provocados por los padstacks. no te asustes, usa la mascara de seleccion para borrar todos los padstacks anteriores y asi sabras si hay conflictos verdaderos. despues de verificarlo dale a undo para volver a recuperarlos!!!

es un metodo algo chapuza pero es la unica manera en que lo he conseguido.

saludos y suerte.


----------



## chulipity (Nov 10, 2011)

De verdad no sabes como te agradezco que hayas compartido tu método para resolver este problema, me funcionó perfecto, ya tenia algunos días atorado con esto. Si en algo te puedo ayudar con algun futuro problema, con mucho gusto lo intentare.

Nuevamente gracias por tu pronta respuesta.

Saludos desde Guadalajara...

Atte.

Chulipity

luisgorris, se me paso preguntarte si de casualidad tu sabes como cambiar todos los pads a unplated, lo que pasa es que cuando lo imprimo no me aparece el orificio del drill en el pad, y ese lo utilizo como guía a la hora de barrenar lo hoyos. Nuevamente Gracias.

Chulipity


----------



## luisgorris (Nov 11, 2011)

cambia las propiedades del pad y modifica el tamaño de "hole". es raro que no te salgan los orificios.

suerte!!!


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 17, 2014)

hola gente del foro, estoy tratando de colocar componentes del otro lado de una placa electronica, ya que de un lado necesito colocar los pulsadores y un LCD y del otro lado el resto de los componentes asi puedo usar esta placa en un gabinete, el problema es que no se como  ya probé de todo usando ARES pero no encuentro si hay alguna opcion para colocarlos en la otra cara, y ver el modelo en 3D, alguien sabe como se hace ? desde ya gracias !


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 17, 2014)

creo que tendrias que grabarla sin modo espejo asi te quedaria como si la vieras desde arriba, y los componentes te quedarian atrás 

Ver el archivo adjunto 35259

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/hacer-circuito-impreso-espejo-38787/


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2014)

No he usado el ares pero en todos los demás que he probado es muy sencillo; mientras estás moviendo un componente cambias de cara (normalmente pulsando '+' o '-' o algo así), el componente aparece simétrico en la otra cara y lo puedes seguir moviendo, colocar o volver a la cara de componentes.
Otra cosa es reflejar el circuito entero que creo que no va por ahí ya que algunos componentes los vas a conservar en su cara "normal"


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 17, 2014)

ilcapo dijo:
			
		

> hola gente del foro, estoy tratando de colocar componentes del otro lado de una placa electronica, ya que de un lado necesito colocar los pulsadores y un LCD y del otro lado el resto de los componentes asi puedo usar esta placa en un gabinete, el problema es que no se como  ya probé de todo usando ARES pero no encuentro si hay alguna opcion para colocarlos en la otra cara, y ver el modelo en 3D, alguien sabe como se hace ? desde ya gracias !



Hola...Antes de colocar el componente eliges la cara "Solder Side" o "Component Side" en el selector de "caras" esquina inferior izquierda.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

